# Round 3: Di tanti palpiti. Kasarova, von Stade



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

As requested.
See links below


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

PLEASE SEE THE NOTE ABOUT VON STADE'S ARIA.




For some reason Frederica's aria won't begin where I want it to. PLEASE START AT 4:17 !!!!!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm beginning to think I don't like very dark voices and Kasarova's just sounds too dark for me. I've always like Von Stade's bright, more forwardly produced sound. I'd have preferred a quicker tempo and she expresses a contained rather than breathless joy. I like Kasarova's voice better up top, but the lower voice sounds artificially darkened to me and she aspirates her runs quite a lot. Von Stade's performance is perhaps on a smaller scale, but I enjoyed it more.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Two of my favourites again!!!

This is not going to be easy.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This one comes down to a preference in vocal timbre. I like both singers, but today I'm digging Kasarova's dark, husky tone more than Von Stade's cherubic purity. In certain moods (my moods, not hers) I feel the latter's voice can have a slightly pinched, whiny quality. Kasarova has a certain grit to her sound and personality, feminine but a little butch and randy, that I enjoy. Von Stade is Cinderella (or Cendrillon), sweeping the hearth and dreaming of the prince, while Kasarova is at the ball in a low-cut dress, surrounded by men and laughing at the competitive macho posturing which will get them exactly nowhere.

Does any of that make sense? Maybe I just need to get out more. No, definitely.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Neither is ideal to my ears, Von Stade’s tempo is a bit slow for the sentiments expressed, while Kasarova for all her joy, seems to be gargling. Flicka is always delightful.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

After listening, repeatedly, to both I have to pick Kasarova. I like both of these 'stand alone', but in context of Tancredi, Flicka's just a little too light for this particular aria. I was looking for a way to express this, but Woodduck has said it perfectly already!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Aerobat said:


> After listening, repeatedly, to both I have to pick Kasarova. I like both of these 'stand alone', but in context of Tancredi, Flicka's just a little too light for this particular aria. I was looking for a way to express this, but Woodduck has said it perfectly already!


Perhaps you might get more from the recitative but it was running rather long. Thanks for the time you put into your choice of winner.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Perhaps you might get more from the recitative but it was running rather long. Thanks for the time you put into your choice of winner.


I frequently find myself listening repeatedly before being able to make a choice in some of these contests. It’s sometimes easy to eliminate one contender quickly, but other times it can take a while to decide


----------

